
The Toyota Kata Research - steilpass
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_es3hYCMMmc
======
steilpass
This is a great presentation by Mike Rother to the topic of scientific
thinking. See [http://www-
personal.umich.edu/~mrother/Homepage.html](http://www-
personal.umich.edu/~mrother/Homepage.html) for more.

